# Off season homework



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you normally fish flood control lakes this is the time to take your mobile fishing app and mark underwater hotspots for the upcoming tournament season. Check out what I found and marked.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I went a lake that was down and took pictures of the areas that I fish. You never know what you will find.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Nope you never do. I use the go boating app and mark the locations because it give you gps coordinates and then I plug them into my Simrad unit on my boat and then have them there for the actual season.


----------

